# Coffee Maker Help! Which New Maker to Buy?



## bhans (Sep 8, 2013)

My coffee maker quit working today. I took it apart and found the circuit board is burned up so now I am on the hunt for a new maker. With all the coffee makers in the world it's hard to figure out which one to buy. So I am looking for recommendations. I am just after a mid to high range drip unit without bells and whistles. Any suggestions for me?


----------



## amg_smurf (Nov 1, 2014)

Saw an infomercial and apparently Ninja (from nutribullet i believe) now makes the "coffee bar" coffee maker. Looked like it was worth checking out.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Delonghi have a pretty good reputation.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Lelit PL041 (with or without a PID). Similar price range to the mid to high range Samsung, Breville, Delongi but infinitely better quality quality in both build and shots pulled


----------



## JRepsol (Nov 17, 2009)

Bunn BT Velocity
Will run you about $125 bucks and make 10 cups

Amazon.com: BUNN BT Velocity Brew 10-Cup Thermal Carafe Home Coffee Brewer, Black: Drip Coffeemakers: Kitchen & Dining

i own a coffee shop and all my drip equipment is BUNN. Solid workhorse and will last forever.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

> Delonghi have a pretty good reputation.


Totally agree. We have the Delonghi Espresso machine at work. It is fantastic and has never given us any issues whatsoever over three years plus.


----------



## Driv3r (Jan 7, 2014)

Checkout bonavita, great coffee makers.


----------



## bhans (Sep 8, 2013)

I ended up with a Technivorm Moccamaster. It was a three way tie between the Bunn BT Velocity, bonavita and the Moccamaster. All three are really nice. The William Sonoma in my area only had the Moccamaster. They had it on sale for 30% off. Still expensive but it does make a darn good cup of joe. The five year warranty is nice too.


----------



## Driv3r (Jan 7, 2014)

bhans said:


> I ended up with a Technivorm Moccamaster. It was a three way tie between the Bunn BT Velocity, bonavita and the Moccamaster. All three are really nice. The William Sonoma in my area only had the Moccamaster. They had it on sale for 30% off. Still expensive but it does make a darn good cup of joe. The five year warranty is nice too.


Excellent choice! If i was buying today it would be between the Moccasmaster and the Bonavita, honestly cannot go wrong with either!


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

I love my Keurig.


----------



## Keadog (Dec 31, 2014)

We're on our second Technivorm Moccamaster (gave one to our son). Still pleased with them after a decade.


----------



## Knisse (Mar 7, 2013)

I have spent too much time (i highly enjoy the testing proces) trying and testing out different machines and grinders for that sake, untill i found this combination.

I use the Bodum bistro electric burr coffee grinder and the Wilfa svart presisjon coffee maker: it looks good, is not that expensive and they make very good coffee.
(If the Wilfa svart is impossible to source, you can use the Techniworm as well, it looks worse and the Wilfa has other advantages, but the Techniworm is good - ive owned around 3 of them)


----------



## bhans (Sep 8, 2013)

One of thee reasons I went with Technivorm is the longevity factor. You saying you've owned three of them worries me! I have been very happy so far with the Technivorm. Boy are there a lot of videos on best practices coffee making with the technivorm. I also have a Baratza burr grinder but seldom use it any longer.


----------



## JTSVT (Jul 27, 2015)

bhans said:


> I ended up with a Technivorm Moccamaster. It was a three way tie between the Bunn BT Velocity, bonavita and the Moccamaster. All three are really nice. The William Sonoma in my area only had the Moccamaster. They had it on sale for 30% off. Still expensive but it does make a darn good cup of joe. The five year warranty is nice too.


THe Moccamaster is an killer unit. As soon as I saw the thread title, I thought of Technivorm. My best man from my wedding got me one as wedding gift and I use it every day. Pour-over quality from a coffeemaker, simply incredible.


----------



## Knisse (Mar 7, 2013)

bhans said:


> One of thee reasons I went with Technivorm is the longevity factor. You saying you've owned three of them worries me! I have been very happy so far with the Technivorm. Boy are there a lot of videos on best practices coffee making with the technivorm. I also have a Baratza burr grinder but seldom use it any longer.


You should not worry, i did not change them because they broke but simply because i wanted to test other machines. The Techniworm are great machines and you made a solid purchase.

But of course, i have to encourage you to buy whole beans and use a grinder, you can easily taste the difference. The amount of coffee each time etc are small fun parts you can test and try out what you prefer.

If you ever feel like experimenting more i would recommend a pour over set from Hario, it is a very enjoyable slower method of making very good coffee.


----------



## josephine lace (Sep 29, 2015)

Delonghi Espresso..... this stuff works like magic, i have never had an issue with it


----------



## Seiko_mod (Nov 4, 2015)

Delonghi 15 bar, even cheap does excellent coffee.


----------



## craig00 (Aug 27, 2015)

paulopiper said:


> Delonghi have a pretty good reputation.


Must agree with him on that cause i have used one before and its quite durable.


----------



## charleswtch (Aug 27, 2015)

Driv3r said:


> Excellent choice! If i was buying today it would be between the Moccasmaster and the Bonavita, honestly cannot go wrong with either!


Moccasmaster, great coffee maker i love it.


----------



## bhans (Sep 8, 2013)

Okay let's go a bit further in this thread. Paper or gold filter? I have a No. 4 gold filter from a past coffee maker but I see no mention of gold filters in any review of the Moccamaster. Any thoughts?


----------



## crutis (Aug 26, 2015)

paper


----------



## Fjallrav (Nov 5, 2015)

Jura ENA 9. I've had it about three years and it works flawlessly, though filters and cleaning tablets do get pricey. This machine is on the low end of what Jura sells, but performs well enough. Hardcore coffee peeps would balk, probably saying not enough bars or something along those lines but the ease of push button espresso on demand is alluring for me...I drink a lot of coffee. And, it's Swiss, or so they say


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Driv3r said:


> Checkout bonavita, great coffee makers.


+1 This one gets consistently high ratings on Coffee blogs
Amazon.com: Bonavita BV1900TS 8-Cup Carafe Coffee Brewer, Stainless Steel: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## jrosado3 (May 7, 2015)

The secret to good coffee is getting good coffee. The method of brewing might not be as important. The best coffee I ever had was made on a stove with with a pot. Once the water was beginning to boil, the coffee was ground and immediately dropped directly on the water. After a minute or so, it was strained with a mesh strainer (one that looks like a lady's sock) into the cup straight from the pot...It was as good and had the same head as an expresso from an italian machine. Only, the taste was amazing and the coffee did not require milk or sugar.

So, get a grinder, use whole bean coffee and grind just prior to brewing. Experiment with different types of roasts and beans to see which one you like. I tend to like medium roasts from estate coffee's from Puerto Rico or Tarrazu medium roasts from Costa Rica. For brewing, if you want to be fancy, probably best just to get a nice looking french press and heat up the water in a kettle. Bring the press to the table and after a minute or so, slowly push the press in front of your guests for that ooohh ahhh moment. Then drink!

No need to get a fancy, expensive machine. If you really want a machine, get a cheap mr coffee and use unbleached paper filters.


----------



## CRodrigues (Dec 1, 2015)

I have a DeLonghi Dedica in Red. Very stylish and practical and it doesn't take much space for an espresso maker.

You can find it for around 250€/$300.

Now the key to finding good coffee is a different thing  
The important is to try different brands and origins until you know what you like and what you don't.


----------



## bhans (Sep 8, 2013)

For quite a while I was buying coffee online from Just Coffee Just Coffee Cooperative I bought whole bean and ground them before use. Darn good. My Wife likes the Costco big bag of Dunkin Doughnuts ground coffee. I'm not about starting a fight and the simplicity of just scooping coffee out of the bag and brewing wins out most of the time these days. In our world of making things easy with less quality we learn to accept. If anything is going to make the Dunkin Doughnut taste good I hope it will be the Moccamaster!


----------



## schrop (Jan 25, 2010)

I love the Moccamaster! I've had mine for 10 years with absolutely NO problems.


----------



## santinon (Dec 15, 2013)

I've had some pretty expensive machines and my Nespresso machine is my favorite !!! It was also the cheapest


----------



## JRBritish (Oct 12, 2013)

I have used a Nespresso for a couple of years now and am consistently impressed by the quality and of course ease of use. That said I am a massive fan of my in laws MoccaMaster, some of the best filter coffee I have drank.


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

Single cup Melitta filter holder, paper filters, freshly ground coffee (I use a burr grinder and French roast beans). I brew coffee one mug at a time. If I were to buy a machine (although I don't know why I would as all they do is heat water and drip it over grounds), it would be a Technivorm which, at the least, heats the water to the correct temp.


----------



## Robbyb03 (Aug 7, 2014)

I know you already bought one, but I'd cast a vote for Nespresso. Thousand times better than a Keurig and not much more expensive per pod.


----------



## Narbeh (Apr 16, 2014)

espresso machine or bust. so much better than drip. i'll never go back to drip coffee at home. we bought a breville and love it


----------



## $teve (Jun 1, 2006)

Iv[QIUOTE=JRepsol;21644818]
View attachment 5792922

Bunn BT Velocity
Will run you about $125 bucks and make 10 cups I have had 2, of these brewers. Both times the heating element failed, Bunn covered it the first time under warranty the second failure occurred within a year of receiving the replacement. I now use a similar Breville , the machine has a bean grinder built in, so far so good. Flavor and quality of brewed coffee equal for both machines.

Amazon.com: BUNN BT Velocity Brew 10-Cup Thermal Carafe Home Coffee Brewer, Black: Drip Coffeemakers: Kitchen & Dining

i own a coffee shop and all my drip equipment is BUNN. Solid workhorse and will last forever.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

I generally prefer to use my Aeropress and the inverted brew method, or (gasp!) our single use machine with a reusable filter and fresh grounds, but that Moccamaster looks impressive.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

I got a Nespresso Vertuoline earlier this year and I love it. It makes Espresso and coffee depending on the pod. It also heats up and makes coffee really fast. Every cup of coffee and espresso has a thick layer of cream on top.


----------



## mikekilo725 (Mar 24, 2014)

Agree on the Nespresso. Received one for Christmas and makes a great cup


----------



## $teve (Jun 1, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galvestonokie (May 26, 2007)

coffee and watches are among my passions, and i find that my interest and choices mature over time. of course these are my personal passions and interests. after owning a number of espresso machines, i settled on a Rocket Giotto V2 with Mahlkonig grinder. like fine watches, easy to become spoiled. for regular coffee, use Bodum french press. Rob


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Technivorm is a good choice for a drip coffee maker. This is my coffee brewing apparatus.










This is the roaster essential for always having fresh beans on hand.










I haven't bought coffee at Charbuck's for over 15 years.


----------



## chumo22 (Oct 22, 2015)

Have had a lot of luck with an entry level Cuisinart (received as wedding gift in 2007 but I think they're about $79 USD. It's probably not for the coffee snob, but based on what you're looking for it will be effective and reliable. Ours has been a tank!


----------



## kirth (Dec 13, 2014)

French press all the way.


----------



## Tantler (Jan 28, 2012)

bhans said:


> I ended up with a Technivorm Moccamaster. It was a three way tie between the Bunn BT Velocity, bonavita and the Moccamaster. All three are really nice. The William Sonoma in my area only had the Moccamaster. They had it on sale for 30% off. Still expensive but it does make a darn good cup of joe. The five year warranty is nice too.


As I read the title I was eager to tell you about the Technivorm Moccamaster. Its the only coffee maker to purchase IMO. I have had mine for going on 8 years and enjoy it daily. Hopefully you will find as much enjoyment out of yours as well.


----------



## Golder (Apr 24, 2013)

Personally I don't understand the benefit of a high end drip machine. Don't you get the same (or worse) product than using a kettle and a simple pour over cone that you can get for $35? I guess the machine is slightly less effort because once you've placed the grounds you just hit the button. 

I see much more value in spending the money on a quality burr grinder. The quality of the coffee is improved tremendously when beans are ground immediately prior to brew. If you have a high end drip machine I hope you have a good grinder as well and grind right before brewing. Otherwise you're spending your money on some very nice design art for your kitchen counter and are drinking mediocre coffee.


----------



## UnwoundMainspring (Jun 22, 2013)

Aeropress!

I have done most every kind of coffee makers and espresso makers. The Aeropress will make you a small-to-medium sized strong coffee with all the flavors of the bean. It is not as convenient as the Keurig, more convenient than a french press. The ability to use any coffee of your choice (vs Keurig) with a consistently delicious brew (compared to the K-cup filter) is very welcomed.


----------



## Simey (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm completely converted to this:









Cheap and compact too!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Golder said:


> Personally I don't understand the benefit of a high end drip machine. Don't you get the same (or worse) product than using a kettle and a simple pour over cone that you can get for $35? I guess the machine is slightly less effort because once you've placed the grounds you just hit the button.
> 
> I see much more value in spending the money on a quality burr grinder. The quality of the coffee is improved tremendously when beans are ground immediately prior to brew. If you have a high end drip machine I hope you have a good grinder as well and grind right before brewing. Otherwise you're spending your money on some very nice design art for your kitchen counter and are drinking mediocre coffee.


THIS

a machine is only as good as what goes into it. It's a similar thing with beans, if you aren't using fresh beans (ie those roasted in the last 3-4 weeks) then no machine in the world can save you from bad coffee.

Im still not convinced on drip machines, I just do not like the taste. For me it's espresso or nothing really (unless I really want a caffine hit, then I will settle for instant).

Unfortunately my taste buds are becoming more snobbish and unless the place looks like they have good coffee then I won't even go there (for example if the place looks like a hot environment with low turn over I'd rather go without the coffee)


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

Done Aeropress, drip, pourover, and french press. Largely settled on pourover, unless time is an issue. Then it can be drip...set up, initiate, go grab shower. If I don't get to the pot for 15 minutes, no big deal. French press also works for initiate-and-ignore, as long as I can get back to it in a timely manner...say, ok, grabbed shower first, now cooking breakfast. 

You're going to get different results with different methods. French press develops darker tones; pourover and aeropress emphasize bright tones. We're talking different beans, different roasts, different brew times.


----------



## cwatchman (Aug 17, 2015)

Golder said:


> Personally I don't understand the benefit of a high end drip machine. Don't you get the same (or worse) product than using a kettle and a simple pour over cone that you can get for $35? I guess the machine is slightly less effort because once you've placed the grounds you just hit the button.
> 
> I see much more value in spending the money on a quality burr grinder. The quality of the coffee is improved tremendously when beans are ground immediately prior to brew. If you have a high end drip machine I hope you have a good grinder as well and grind right before brewing. Otherwise you're spending your money on some very nice design art for your kitchen counter and are drinking mediocre coffee.


+1. A good burr grinder and pour-over is just as easy (actually easier than a drip machine to me) and makes a superior cup.


----------



## gophishin (Feb 24, 2015)

cwatchman said:


> +1. A good burr grinder and pour-over is just as easy (actually easier than a drip machine to me) and makes a superior cup.


I agree completely, and that the chain of quality stems coffee>roaster>(using it fresh)>quality grinder>correct preparation. Now as it pertains to drip machines, I will say there definitely is a benefit to a high end drip machine, assuming you're using quality coffee and a quality grinder. A nice drip machine like the Bonavita 1900 series will deliver consistent and properly temp'd water, with good dispersion, and at an appropriate flow rate. Most wedding-registry like drip machines cannot say the same.

I don't even own a drip machine (I have tons of a brewing devices and a full espresso setup), but having had coffee out of Bonavita TS1900 that even has a pre-infusion/bloom cycle, I was very surprised. If I were to get something for batch brewing, I can see the merits of spending the money. It's also good to see some of these other brands go over after Moccamaster by delivering this high level of quality at a slightly lower price point.


----------



## thomasrhee (Nov 9, 2015)

TBH, for a drip coffee maker, I just buy the cheapest one that looks nice. From my experience, with a lot of use, they all tend to break down after a couple years max. Some even after just one year.


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

gangrel said:


> Done Aeropress, drip, pourover, and french press. Largely settled on pourover, unless time is an issue. Then it can be drip...set up, initiate, go grab shower. If I don't get to the pot for 15 minutes, no big deal. French press also works for initiate-and-ignore, as long as I can get back to it in a timely manner...say, ok, grabbed shower first, now cooking breakfast.
> 
> You're going to get different results with different methods. French press develops darker tones; pourover and aeropress emphasize bright tones. We're talking different beans, different roasts, different brew times.


There is simply no better method to make a superior cup of coffee than a simple, manual pour over filter with freshly ground coffee. Use a gold mesh filter if you want the oils, paper if not.


----------



## BenE (May 12, 2009)

Tantler said:


> As I read the title I was eager to tell you about the Technivorm Moccamaster. Its the only coffee maker to purchase IMO. I have had mine for going on 8 years and enjoy it daily. Hopefully you will find as much enjoyment out of yours as well.


Technivorm makes a great machines. I've been playing around with the Kalita Wave pour over. It has become somewhat of an addiction.


----------



## walltz (Nov 21, 2015)

thomasrhee said:


> TBH, for a drip coffee maker, I just buy the cheapest one that looks nice. From my experience, with a lot of use, they all tend to break down after a couple years max. Some even after just one year.


True be told eventually it's going to break down so it's best to get cheap one.


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

The world never ceases to amaze me with awesome things out there... Technivorm Mochamaster in Fresh Green is what I've been searching for for quite some time...

View attachment 7338378


I've been using the same coffee maker that I bought my mom as a gift in 1996 when i was a teenager. When she moved out of state in 2006, she gave it back to me. This coffee maker has been used at least 300 out of 365 days for the last 10 years I've had it.

View attachment 7338402


When I think it's about to die, I just rinse it through with vinegar a few times, and it's good to go.

Although, who knows what kind of chemicals it's leaching through the plastic. I'm sure I'm getting my daily dose of BPA, as this was made before the BPA scare 

Been patiently waiting for the Sunbeam to die for several years. Can't justify buying something else yet. 20 years is a good run on a coffee maker.


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Had all kinds over the years and have settled on a Starbucks Nesimo machine that brews regular coffee and espresso drinks. Also have a pour over setup and a French press. Along with a few glass teapots.


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

After reading reviews on this thread, I got a new Technivorm.

Chose this over the Bonavita because of the style and longevity of Technivorm being at the top.









-MLJinAK.


----------



## Gman06880 (Sep 17, 2013)

Nespresso!!! Once you go there, you don't go back...really...if you like espresso...it's a great choice and really easy to use and clean...very reproducible which is what I value in a coffee maker...


----------



## CenFlo (Nov 30, 2015)

This probably won't be much help to you, but somehow one of our coffee makers ended up being the home to a colony of ants. No idea how it happened or why, but the day they decided to revolt was, well, kinda creepy.

Replacing the decanter only to find about a zillion pissed off ants marching out of the back of the damn thing. Needless to say, the coffee maker (ants included) went in to the trash bin and a new brewer was purchased.

I kid you not, true story.

As an FYI I prefer ease over quality, have two (2) Keurig's and purchased one for my Mom on Mother's day. When GMCR's stock price was going up and away, I think I had a part in it's upward move. :-d


----------



## lsuwhodat (Jun 13, 2015)

I have been debating on an aero press, however do I have that much energy in the morning to do all of that crap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golder (Apr 24, 2013)

CenFlo said:


> As an FYI I prefer ease over quality, have two (2) Keurig's and purchased one for my Mom on Mother's day. When GMCR's stock price was going up and away, I think I had a part in it's upward move. :-d


Actually Keurig's K cups can produce good high quality results if you buy the better brand cups. This is one of the reasons they are so popular. The reason is that the product is highly controlled by the manufacturer and so there is little room for the user to screw it up. Beans are roasted, properly rested, then ground and immediately sealed inside the cup which is filled with inert nitrogen gas to prevent further off-gassing (deterioration) of the beans. Even if your K-cup has sat on the shelf for months the coffee itself is still pretty "fresh." Compare this to even the best organic single origin coffee you buy at the grocery store. Often they are in a dispenser which is not sealed in at all, so the beans have far to much time in between roasting and brewing to off gas and deteriorate, even before they went into the dispenser they were probably in some bulk container that wasn't really sealed. Doesn't matter how good the beans are, by the time you brew them its junk. The best thing is to buy from a local roaster that sends/sells beans to you in a sealed bag. After you open the bag an airtight container is best and try to use the bag within about a week. If you're stuck buying at the grocery store its better to buy a sealed bag than anything out of a dispenser.

Of course 99.8% of the public is not a nut job like me who has researched this and most couldn't even tell the difference between an OK cup and a great cup, but they've tried K-cups and they can tell that the coffee is good. I own a $300 espresso machine and a $300 grinder, but . . . gasp . . . I do also own a Keurig, because my wife doesn't care about the espresso machine, and sometimes I'm busy and tired and I just want a cup with no effort. The real problem with K-cups is the cost and the waste. I think I've read that for K-cups you're usually paying about 5 times the cost of even really good local roast coffee, and you're filling landfills with trash that is pretty unnecessary. However its still only like 40 cents a cup or something like that, and we Americans and Europeans already produce insane amounts of trash so K-cups probably increase your trash creation by like 0.3%, so I think the people that rail against K-cups as evil are pretty ridiculous. The worst thing we do for our wallets and our planet is eat meat, but thats a whole other subject and bacon is just to delicious to give up.


----------



## vinylgreek (Feb 4, 2008)

MZhammer said:


> +1 This one gets consistently high ratings on Coffee blogs
> Amazon.com: Bonavita BV1900TS 8-Cup Carafe Coffee Brewer, Stainless Steel: Kitchen & Dining





Driv3r said:


> Checkout bonavita, great coffee makers.


That's what we're running and it makes a fine cup.


----------



## BadTrainDriver (Jul 7, 2006)

lsuwhodat said:


> I have been debating on an aero press, however do I have that much energy in the morning to do all of that crap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you asking a question? Coffee should be enjoyed, and making it correctly should be part of the process. I'm not a snob about many things, but coffee is one of them. I'd rather not drink it unless it's good.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

I only have two basic requirements for coffee;


Hot
Fast

Which is why I use our Keurig (gasp!) K460 95% of the time. However, I do also enjoy the process of slowing down and brewing with fresh ground beans, 200° water, a gold filter and my Aeropress.

There is a taste difference, but not so much that I'll turn my nose up at a cup of hot and fast.


----------



## JMann2380 (Dec 20, 2012)

Chemex Ottomatic all the way!


----------



## macchiatoman (Jul 9, 2013)

La Pavoni Professional is my fav. home unit. But at moment, the Jura E series espresso machine heats up faster, and only requires the press of a button. It's for those days when you say... today I don't feel like doing anything, I just feel like pressing a button. But I would have no problem swapping it out and plugging in the Pavoni. I used it daily for years and could easily and happily go back. It takes more time, but that time is full of passion and enjoyment, having full control.

To me, it's like a self-winding vs. digital watch, I'm sure many here would agree!  If you like espresso, check out these 2 videos I selected from youtube.











I feed my coffee machines fresh beans from https://www.fastcafe.com 
The Jamaica Blue Mountain makes very nice espresso!


----------



## mkim520 (Oct 20, 2016)

as an investment buy a dedicated burr grinder and espresso maker


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

mkim520 said:


> as an investment buy a dedicated burr grinder and espresso maker


Are those items expected to increase in value?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## grovester (Apr 11, 2018)

ManOnTime said:


> Are those items expected to increase in value?


I think he means the investment in buying an espresso machine and grinder will save money rather than going to a coffee shop to buy coffee in the long run. For myself I just bought a Rocket Appartamento and a Sette 270 grinder. It will take several years before I save enough money to make it worth the savings. I love espresso so it is worth the cost to me.


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

Over 2 years after I read this thread and bought the Technivorm Moccamaster - it's still going strong and producing great coffee. 

I heavily use it - averages out to daily. 

For the last 18-ish months, I've been a Realtor and Stay-at-home dad and I chug a mug in the morning, then have my afternoon coffee between noon and 2pm. 

Highly recommended!!!

Although I seriously wish I got the lime green. Bought the silver to support local business. No regrets though. The stainless fits into the background nicely.


----------



## grovester (Apr 11, 2018)

MLJinAK said:


> Over 2 years after I read this thread and bought the Technivorm Moccamaster - it's still going strong and producing great coffee.
> 
> I heavily use it - averages out to daily.
> 
> ...


I work from home as well and one of the greatest benefits is not having to drink terrible office coffee. High five.


----------



## mike0023 (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm torn between the bonavita and the technivorm...this thread is no help at all


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

I prefer manual pour over brewing. It's relatively fast but I control the amount of coffee grounds, water temp, and how quickly I pour the water. I grind fresh coffee daily with a burr grinder (we like San Francisco Bay French roast). However, over the past year, I started using a 20 oz Yeti thermal mug. This is a GREAT way to serve your coffee if you're a sipper like me. Coffee stays hot for a few hours. Barring this method, I'd buy a Technivorm for a machine brewer.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

mike0023 said:


> I'm torn between the bonavita and the technivorm...this thread is no help at all


I think it depends on what you want. I have a Technivorm because the Bonavita wasn't out at the time. The Technivorm takes up more space, has a worse shower head, and is significantly more expensive. The only downside to the Bonavita is that it is worse looking and assembled in China...

Newer and probably better coffee makers have come along. I would look at that new one from OXO or if you have the budget for a Technivorm I would look at that Chemex Ottomatic 2.0 which is much prettier than the Technivorm.


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

Rivarama said:


> I think it depends on what you want. I have a Technivorm because the Bonavita wasn't out at the time. The Technivorm takes up more space, has a worse shower head, and is significantly more expensive. The only downside to the Bonavita is that it is worse looking and assembled in China...
> 
> Newer and probably better coffee makers have come along. I would look at that new one from OXO or if you have the budget for a Technivorm I would look at that Chemex Ottomatic 2.0 which is much prettier than the Technivorm.


Wow, that is much prettier!

Will unfortunately have to wait until my Technivorm breaks down...


----------



## grovester (Apr 11, 2018)

My morning routine. I love espresso drinks. I will never pay for Starbucks, unless I am traveling and desperate for caffeine. Maybe I am a little too crazy for coffee but there is an aeropress, nespresso, and pour over on my coffee cart and a moka stovetop on the shelf below.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

I have lots of coffee toys and still go to Starbucks or Philz almost every day. Granted I live less than one block from them. I have found it difficult to replicate Philz and I don't have the equipment to be able to offer a Starbucks Nitro or a coffee similar to what a Clover machine produces.


----------



## grovester (Apr 11, 2018)

Without an entry level espresso maker that start around $500, it is really hard to replicate the cafe drinks. I'm big into 3rd wave coffee so I rather support my local coffee shop or coffee roaster when I do go out for drinks. I much rather buy a real macchiato than the Starbucks kind.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

I don't drink espresso drinks at Starbucks. Those are garbage. No idea if their machines are good because they burn the beans at roast. I was at La Marzocco in Seattle the other day and that coffee sucked too. 

I have a Breville Infuser (because it fits on a shelf in my pantry) and Baratza Forte grinder. This setup is the laziest way to make good espresso I have found. I used to have a Nuova Simonelli MAC which was a pretty nice commercial single group HX machine with a rotary pump and that made good espresso. Some smart dude in Seattle came up with the idea of using a PID on these machines and now it's easier to get good quality shots out of cheaper machines. 

My bother has a German made Profitec and while it is easier to deal with than my NS it is still much more work than the Breville.

If I get a second place with under counter space I will try and get the Decent Espresso DE1+ machine as that really is a step forward...and a great way to tinker with espresso.


----------



## BenzCLK (Jan 4, 2009)

I just got a Jura A1, excellent machine


----------



## benji19 (Dec 26, 2017)

I enjoy my Keurig, its really great for being on the go. However I always find myself at a coffee shop anyways 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyKevy (Feb 17, 2018)

Technivorm Moccamaster hands down! Edit: I see that is what you got....wow, great choice dude!


----------



## raf1919 (Jan 16, 2012)

Get espresso machine.. you'll never go back to drip.


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

raf1919 said:


> Get espresso machine.. you'll never go back to drip.


Sure you will. I like both but neither exclusively.


----------



## Sergeant Major (Dec 13, 2019)

Breville Touch for this home. Fresh ground beans are undefeated.


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

Aleckst03 said:


> Here is a new alternative you can check out. It is called the Presso X and it is a portable coffee maker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks incredibly gimmicky and unreliable. No thanks.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

I like our Breville BES870XL Barista Express Espresso Machine
 as well as my manual grinder and a proper coffee pot for Turkish now and then.


----------



## Huggs157 (Aug 29, 2020)

Bonavita for drip and a Nespresso Vertuo De'longhi.

Will be adding a Jura Z6 shortly!


----------



## sashko (Apr 20, 2011)

Delonghi bean to cup are the best i've had


----------



## sylt (Dec 5, 2010)

Isomac Tea


----------



## LAWatchGuy20 (Aug 12, 2020)

sylt said:


> Isomac Tea
> View attachment 15885295


What's that cost?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LAWatchGuy20 (Aug 12, 2020)

ChevyKevy said:


> Technivorm Moccamaster hands down! Edit: I see that is what you got....wow, great choice dude!


I hear great things

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)

Have been using a Technovorm for 15 years.


----------



## sylt (Dec 5, 2010)

LAWatchGuy20 said:


> What's that cost?


Isomac Tea price


----------



## LAWatchGuy20 (Aug 12, 2020)

sylt said:


> Isomac Tea price


Awesome. Thanks for that bro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)




----------

